# Racing Ray/Ralph leise auf Asphalt?



## DerBergschreck (22. September 2020)

Schwalbe wirbt ja bei Racing Ray und Ralph mit einem leisen Abrollgeräusch auf Asphalt. Ist das der Fall?
Bin bisher Conti CK/RK gefahren. Die sind am Anfang leise und werden immer lauter.
Habe oft ne längere Asphaltanfahrt zum Zielgebiet und da geht mir das Gebrumme immer mehr auf den Keks.


----------



## Bejak (22. September 2020)

Bleib bei Conti, meine sind leise geblieben, halten aber länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (3. Oktober 2020)

Also der Ralph mit seinen quer angeordneten Mittelstollen, da merkst du bei langsamer Fahrt jeden einzelnen Profilblock. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf Asphalt fängt er leicht an zu schwimmen, komisches Fahrgefühl. Dazwischen ist alles gut. Ein Race King rollt aber leiser ab.


----------



## Tchalee (4. Oktober 2020)

Mezcal


----------



## pacechris (4. Oktober 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Bleib bei Conti, meine sind leise geblieben, halten aber länger.


Leiser definifiv, besser auf asphalt ja ........länger halten, naja....


----------



## Bejak (4. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Leiser definifiv, besser auf asphalt ja ........länger halten, naja....


DIe Schwalbe haben bei mir etwa 1 Jahr gehalten, die Contis sind jetzt schon 2 Jahre drauf und haben immer noch Profil.


----------



## Waits (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre das Duo auf meinem F-Si, kann nicht meckern ...und die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird es bei Reifen eh nie geben.


----------



## 4lefanz (13. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Mezcal


Wie ist denn die Pannensicherheit im Vergleich zu Conti RK?


----------



## Tchalee (14. Oktober 2020)

Noch nie nen Platten gehabt bei 12k Kilometer.. und 5 Reifen (vorne wandert nach hinten bei mir). Wechsle zudem die Reifen eher viel zu früh als zu spät. Daher will ich dazu keine Aussage machen. Und Conti RK Protect hab ich diese Woche erst drauf gemacht. Im ersten Moment bin ich nicht wirklich davon begeistert. Fast noch schlechter als die Wolfpac`s (Selbstdämpfung). Glaube echt der Thunderbrind 2.35 wird mein Reifen!


----------



## Schwitte (14. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Und Conti RK Protect hab ich diese Woche erst drauf gemacht .
> Im ersten Moment bin ich nicht wirklich davon begeistert. Fast noch schlechter als die Wolfpac`s (Selbstdämpfung).


Was erwartest du von einem 2.2er-XC-Pneu, der auf niedriges Gewicht, Rollwiderstand usw. ausgelegt wurde?


----------



## Tchalee (14. Oktober 2020)

Ja hast schon recht! Bin mir weiterhin nicht sicher ob das aufm fully (lux) für mich mit 90kg brauchbar ist. Rollt halt schon super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (14. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Ja hast schon recht! Bin mir weiterhin nicht sicher ob das aufm fully (lux) für mich mit 90kg brauchbar ist. Rollt halt schon super


Spiel ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck. Den Race King Protection kannst du mit etwas weniger Druck fahren, rollt immer noch gut, verliert dann etwas die runde Form, die schon mal ein flummiartiges Fahrverhalten (bei zu viel Luftdruck) begünstigt.


----------



## Schmal (14. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Noch nie nen Platten gehabt bei 12k Kilometer.. und 5 Reifen (vorne wandert nach hinten bei mir). Wechsle zudem die Reifen eher viel zu früh als zu spät. Daher will ich dazu keine Aussage machen. Und Conti RK Protect hab ich diese Woche erst drauf gemacht. Im ersten Moment bin ich nicht wirklich davon begeistert. Fast noch schlechter als die Wolfpac`s (Selbstdämpfung). Glaube echt der Thunderbrind 2.35 wird mein Reifen!



Wechsel von Vittoria zu Conti ist halt auch was Eigendämpfung angeht sehr konträr. Conti ist da bekanntlich eher mau (auch meine eigene Erfahrung), Vittoria hingegen ziemlich gut, Da merkt man halt dass die etwas mehr an Material mitbringen.

Verschleiß und Pannensicherheit bei Vittoria finde ich phänomenal.

Wenn die Reifen beim TE mit der Zeit immer lauter werden, liegt das vermutlich daran dass das Zentrum abgefahren wird und die Seitenstollen zunehmend mit aufliegen. Denkbar wäre auch Verlust der Form - mit gleichem Effekt.

Mezcal ist bei mir weitestgehend leise geblieben. Die sehr gute Haltbarkeit trägt hier vermutlich bei.


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Dezember 2020)

Stört denn das Abrollgeräusch so sehr? Freiläufe sind doch viel lauter. Ich fand es nie nervend, im Gegenteil man spart sich die Klingel.


----------

